# cnc control box



## vinnie kakkar (Dec 22, 2019)

does anybody know of someone

who reliable control boxex for xyz for Chinese cnc tables?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

So, I'm assuming you have a Chinese machine and the controller is not working properly. Maybe you could start with clearly telling us what isn't working. Old machine with broken control electronics or a new one that isn't working properly? There is a huge range of possibilities and I'd be hesitant to suggest a direction without knowing what problem you are trying to solve. A few photos would probably help as well.


----------



## vinnie kakkar (Dec 22, 2019)

I just want a new one not Chinese, simple xyz 

when my cutters jam is spikes the box then thepowerblows and the box is useless

I have a quality one box now that works perfect

but I have the spindle seperatly operated so the box is seperat from spindle

so im half way there

I baught a inverter getting that wired by electrician this week

I have 2 cnc the other one I would like to try a new control box does any body know of anybody that has turnkey boxes for xyz control box

will do sindle seperatly


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

on eBay, there is "CorvetteGuy50". He is heavily into CNC and the various motors, controllers, etc. He has a good reputation.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

A control box needs to be designed to match the steppers/servos that are used on your machine. If you have a little 1610 CNC or a large 4’x8’ machine with 1.5kw servos, they will require different control / drive systems, so the more info you can provide, the better of recommendations can be made. 

If this is a newly purchased machine, I would recommend contacting the seller to provide you with setup and operating instructions.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Don’t know if this helps. You don’t have to purchase the steppers . They have them prebuilt for Nema34 and 23 

Plug and Play NEMA 34 CNC Control System - CRP800-00E-8 | Avid CNC | CNC Router Parts




vinnie kakkar said:


> I just want a *new one not Chinese, simple xyz *
> 
> when my cutters jam is spikes the box then thepowerblows and the box is useless
> 
> ...


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

Try here

cnc4pc dot com


----------

